# What is this Canada Dry bottle?



## BottleDigger (Apr 3, 2016)

I never saw one of this type of Canada dry bottle and I didn't find anything about it on the internet.

Can you guys help me?

Its a 10 fluid oz bottle.

_What is the age of the bottle?
What is its value? 
Why is it different from the other Canada dry bottles_?

 Thank you in advance.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 3, 2016)

that looks to be a no deposite no return bottle with a paper label. i would guess 60's or early 70's. i have an acl canada dry ginger beer bottle. never seen this version,


----------



## BottleDigger (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 3, 2016)

I've never seen one of those either.  I don't see their ginger beer bottles very often, and I don't remember ever seeing any sort of Canada Dry bottle in that size of NDNR.  I can't tell you anything specific about it unfortunately, other than that it's obviously Canadian and the date code probably says it's from 1968.  1978 seems to late, though I could be wrong.


----------



## BottleDigger (Apr 3, 2016)

ok, thank you for your time


----------



## RCO (Apr 3, 2016)

I have this ginger beer bottle , it has some dates on bottom of 1956 and 1964 so I'd say they used the no deposit bottles after this one for sure. I often find no deposit bottles like that swimming although they were clear or green and labels had long since faded away . so I think they were used a lot at some point in late 60's or 70's . I'm not sure of its value being its not that old but at same time somewhat hard to find , I don't recall seeing one either but doesn't mean there aren't others out there


----------



## BottleDigger (Apr 4, 2016)

ok, 
thank you


----------

